# Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro empfehlenswert?



## Jeanboy (25. August 2013)

Ein Kumpel von mir wollte sich ein neues "Gaming Headset" zulegen,
hab ihn aber ziemlich schnell davon abbringen können, weil er mir in technischen Dingen vertraut 

Die Custom One Pro wären mit dem passenden Mikrofon bei Zackzack gerade für 195 Euro zu haben (160 KH, 35 Mikro).


Er will einen ohrumschließenden und halboffen/geschlossenen Kopfhörer.
Ortung in Spielen ist ihm sehr wichtig, da er zu 75% damit spielt und zu 25% damit Musik hört (Electro, House, Progressive).


In mehreren Testberichten habe ich gelesen, dass der Custom One etwas schlechter als der DT990 Pro/DT770 sein soll, was Klangqualität betrifft.
Kann dies einer bestätigen? Immerhin ist er eig. teurer als die anderen.

Welche Alternativen gibt es noch, die zu ihm passen könnten? Damit wir die mal probehören können 



Betrieben würde es an einer Asus DGX oder DX (Entscheidung steht noch aus).
Welche ist für den Kopfhörergebrauch empfehlenswerter? Immerhin hat die DGX einen KH-Verstärker (Ist der überhaupt empfehlenswert?),
dafür ist die DX qualitativ besser.


Danke im Voraus,

Jeanboy


----------



## Thallassa (25. August 2013)

Eine bessere Alternative wäre der Philips Fidelio X1 - der spielt den COP! so ziemlich an die Wand und kostet das gleiche. Für's Zocken besser geeignet, da größere Bühne, aber genau wie der COP ein recht basslastiger Kopfhörer. Was bei dem Elektro-Zeugs aber wenig stören sollte.
 Allerdings liegt der Fidelio X1 bei 195€ - ein Aufpreis der sich allemal mehr als lohnt, aber das Mikro müsste nochmal extra bezahlt werden. Die DGX reicht vom KHV her, da der Fidelio ohnehin nur sehr schwach verstärkt werden möchte - auf einen starken KHV reagiert er eher negativ mit einer schwammigeren Bühne und einem viel zu übertriebenen Bass. Der COP braucht auch kaum Verstärkung. Vom DAC könnte es natürlich besser sein, aber es reicht.

Andererseits ist die Frage, ob sich fast ausschließlich für's Zocken sowas lohnt. Dein Freund wollte sich ja ein Gaming-Headset kaufen und da finde ich manchmal, dass es fast Perlen vor die Säue ist 

"Nachteil" des Philips ist halt, dass er keine 20 Jahre Ersatzteilgarantie mit sich bringt, dafür kriegt man aber für 200€ nen Kopfhörer, der Qualitativ auf dem Niveau des Sennheiser HD650 / Hifiman He-400 spielt. Noch dazu kann man das Kabel austauschen um nochmal etwas mehr Klangqualität rauszuholen. Ich hab das perfekte noch nicht gefunden, aber selbst mit dem Audio Only Cable klingt der etwas flockiger. Alternativ zum Mikro könnte er auch seine Webcam nutzen, oder auch diese Kombination von V-Moda:

VoIP/PC Mic Adapter - V-MODA + 1 Button SpeakEasy Cable w Mic


----------



## Jeanboy (25. August 2013)

oder ein Modmic oder ein Zalman Ansteckmikro^^ Das wäre nicht das Problem.

Eher die offene Bauweise, die stören könnte, da er auch auf Lan Partys und evtl. auch mit seinem Handy die KH nutzen will

Wobei das Fidelio ja bei Amazon samt kostenlosen Versand zu bekommen ist, sodass man, dank kulantem Kundenumgang, evtl. auch vom Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen könnte,
sollte das Custom One doch eher zusagen


----------



## Thallassa (25. August 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> oder ein Modmic oder ein Zalman Ansteckmikro^^ Das wäre nicht das Problem.
> 
> Eher die offene Bauweise, die stören könnte, da er auch auf Lan Partys und evtl. auch mit seinem Handy die KH nutzen will
> 
> ...


Was ich fast nicht glaube. Aber beide Kopfhörer wären am Handy noch <relativ> ok. Nichts was ich mir nicht nur notgedrungen antun würde, aber ok. Außerdem ist die Geäruschkulisse auf Lan-Partys ja meist recht hoch und der Fidelio trägt nicht alles nach außen. Sollte niemanden stören.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. August 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Was ich fast nicht glaube. Aber beide Kopfhörer wären am Handy noch <relativ> ok. Nichts was ich mir nicht nur notgedrungen antun würde, aber ok. Außerdem ist die Geäruschkulisse auf Lan-Partys ja meist recht hoch und der Fidelio trägt nicht alles nach außen. Sollte niemanden stören.



Wäre bei hoher Geräuschkulisse nicht ein geschlossener KH besser?
Oder lässt das Fidelio wenig durch? Ist es überhaupt ohrumschließend? (sieht zwar danach aus, aber lieber nachfragen )


----------



## Thallassa (25. August 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Wäre bei hoher Geräuschkulisse nicht ein geschlossener KH besser?
> Oder lässt das Fidelio wenig durch? Ist es überhaupt ohrumschließend? (sieht zwar danach aus, aber lieber nachfragen )


 
Der Fidelio lässt schon einiges durch. Ich weiß nicht, ich selbst gehe davon aus, dass man sich auf Lan-Partys mit seinen Kollegen unterhält, sei es über Skype, Teamspeak oder Mund zu Mund. Egal in welchem Szenario sollte der Kopfhörer wenig stören, da man ihn entweder nicht auf hat, oder auf hat und die Stimmen sowieso aus dem Kopfhörer hört.
Ja, er ist ohrumschließend


----------



## ReaCT (25. August 2013)

Zum Unterschied zwischen DT 990 pro und COP kann ich folgendes berichten(Habe beide gegengehört):
-Den COP vergleicht man eher mit dem DT 770, der Unterschied zwischen dem offenem DT Design und der Custom One isolierten Aufbau ist enorm.
-Bühne war beim COP schon sehr wenig vorhanden. Alles erschien zentriert, in Kopfnähe. Der 990 ist jetzt vom Bühnenbild auch weit von Referenz entfernt, aber viel besser als der Custom
-Details kommen beim DT besser rüber, er ist weniger tief abgestimmt, eine für mich harmonischere Badewanne. Ich höre aber nicht nur so Elektrozeugs.
-Die Lautstärke ist aber beim COP höher, was insbesondere bei einer SoKa ohne KHV wichtig ist.
-Der COP hat ein abnehmbares Kabel, glaube ich und sieht besser aus

Wenn mir noch was einfällt, dann ergänze ich dann.
MfG


----------



## Kindercola (25. August 2013)

Also stimmen hörste aufjedenfall  aber auf ner lan wo nur freunde sind ist das doch scheiss egal 
Wenn mich meine freundin anspricht höre ich sie halt  find ich aber besser x) so muss sie nicht schreien damit ich die kh abnehme 

Wie Thallassa kann ich dir den fidelio x1 auch nur empfehlen  sehr bequem und soundtechnisch schön anzuhören.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. August 2013)

Er wird Probehören 

Nun zu 'nem anderen Thema:

beyerdynamic Custom Headset Gear Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Meint ihr, dass das die Klangqualität verschlechtert? Immerhin wird das Kabel nicht dicker...


----------



## Thallassa (25. August 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Er wird Probehören
> Nun zu 'nem anderen Thema:
> beyerdynamic Custom Headset Gear Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Meint ihr, dass das die Klangqualität verschlechtert? Immerhin wird das Kabel nicht dicker...


 
Vermutlich kaum. Die günstigere Alternative wäre aber das BoomPro Microphone - V-MODA


----------



## Jeanboy (25. August 2013)

Thallassa schrieb:


> Vermutlich kaum. Die günstigere Alternative wäre aber das BoomPro Microphone - V-MODA



Das Headset gibts auch bei ZackZack für 35 Euro 


Zum Abschluss:

Richtige Links?

beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO (459.038) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition, 250 Ohm (481.793) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm (459.046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Philips Fidelio X1 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
beyerdynamic Custom One Pro schwarz (709.026) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Thallassa (25. August 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Das Headset gibts auch bei ZackZack für 35 Euro
> 
> 
> Zum Abschluss:
> ...


 
Richtige Links.
Klanglich wären der X1 und der 880 die besten in der Liste. Ich persönlich finde, dass der X1 ne ganze Ecke besser ist, dafür aber recht basslastig abgestimmt. Der 880 dagegen ist schwerer anzutreiben, spielt aber neutral-er- (nicht neutral) und spielt nicht ganz so räumlich und detailliert wie der X1.


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. August 2013)

Was ich gelesen habe, soll die Ortung bei dem X1 nicht o gut sein. Der 990 soll da wohl noch ganz vorne mitspielen. Den 990 kenn ich. Kann jemand was zu dem X1 unter dem Aspekt sagen?


----------



## Thallassa (25. August 2013)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Was ich gelesen habe, soll die Ortung bei dem X1 nicht o gut sein. Der 990 soll da wohl noch ganz vorne mitspielen. Den 990 kenn ich. Kann jemand was zu dem X1 unter dem Aspekt sagen?


 
Unter Gamingbetrieb leider (noch) nicht, beim mehrmaligen Probehören mit diversen Lieblingsstücken von mir ist mir nichts aufgefallen, was negativ oder unnormal gewesen wäre.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. August 2013)

Mir ist teilweise aufgefallen, dass KH von AKG empfohlen werden. Wie sieht es in dem Preissegment von 150-200 Euro aus? Gibts da auch was zu empfehlen?

z.B. AKG K 701 weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Thallassa (25. August 2013)

der K7701 ist ein guter KH, allerdings spielt der ziemlich neutral und hat scheinbar (laut Soth) starke Produktionsschwankungen. Er spielt sehr detailliert, kalt und analytisch, aber für jemanden der Headsets gewöhnt ist, wird der vermutlich total langweilig klingen. Noch dazu erfordert der K701 einen wirklich guten Kopfhörerverstärker, damit das Potenzial ausgenutzt werden kann. 

MIR als Basshead und Spaßhörer (Also im klassischen Sinne bin ich nicht Audiophil und ich würde mich nur bedingt in diese Schublade stecken) ist der K701 zu trocken und zu langweilig.
Für Audiophile hingegen ein guter Einsteigerkopfhörer.
Wie gut der ist, entscheiden letztendlich die Ohren deines Freundes. Probehören lassen!


----------



## Jeanboy (10. September 2013)

So mein Kumpel konnte (mit mir) nun alle Modelle an einer Asus Xonar DX probehören:

*Tragekomfort:*

Hier fanden wir alle gut, der Fidelio hat eine komische Konstruktion, die uns nicht so
ganz zugesagt hat. Die Beyer KH waren allesamt gut im Komfort. Wobei der Custom
One wegen dem Leder nicht so bequem saß wie seine Brüder. Dafür lässt sich das 
Leder besser säubern 


*Musik:*

Da hat uns der Fidelio am besten gefallen. Dicht gefolgt vom Custom One Pro und dem DT770 und minimal dahinter der DT990 und das
Schlusslicht war der DT880.

Der DT880 war uns beiden einfach zu neutral, der Klang war zwar so klar wie bei keinem anderen KH, aber das machte es auch
extrem langweilig. Es hörte sich einfach zu "steril" an.

Der DT990 ist nur minimal hinter dem Custom One Pro/DT770, einen wirklichen Grund gibt es nicht, es waren nur minimale Unterschiede,
die uns bei den anderen besser gefallen haben.

im Vergleich zum Custom One/DT770 war der Fidelio nochmal einen Tick klarer, aber dazu ist er nicht so neutral wie der DT880,
was uns ja besser zugesagt hat. Deshalb ist er unser Favorit hier.


*Ortung:*

Das kann man mit allen (fast) gleich gut. Es gelingt mit allen KH sehr gut, nur eben die bauartbedingte Enge bei geschlossenen KH konnten wir wahrnehmen.
Man hatte das Gefühl, dass beim Custom One/DT770 die Geräusche immer näher am Körper waren als bei den offenen KH.

Einen wirklichen Sieger wollten wir hier nicht küren, aber am besten waren hier: DT990/Fidelio X1


*Film:*

Auch hier ist es schwer, einen Sieger zu finden. Mal findet man an einer Stelle den einen KH besser, mal den anderen.
Als guter Allrounder stellte sich der Fidelio X1 heraus, danach Custom One/DT770/DT990 auf einer Höhe und als
Schlusslicht der DT880, da es in actionreichen Momenten an Atmosphäre gefehlt hat.

*Gaming:*

Hier sind Unterschiede kaum hörbar. Alle Kopfhörer sind sehr gut und teils sehr ähnlich (Custom One/DT770/DT990).
Man wird wohl nur Unterschiede hören, wenn man sich nicht mehr aufs Spielen konzentriert und das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache .

Der DT880 war auch hier tendenziell Letzter, da wie vorher einfach der Bass gefehlt hat. Zwischen den anderen kann man
nicht wirklich Unterschiede feststellen. Uns hat jeder KH gefallen.

*Fazit:*

_Platz 5)
_
Der DT880 war schon sehr schnell ausgeschieden, da er uns klanglich nicht gefallen hat und auch noch am teuersten ist.


_Platz 3) + 4)
_

DT 990/DT770. 1x hat der DT770 knapp gewonnen, 1x hat der DT990 knapp gewonnen, sonst waren sie gleichauf.
Vom Design her nicht wirklich schön anzusehen, ein Wendelkabel, das tendenziell nach unten zieht und nicht abnehmbar ist.
Dazu sind sie nicht am Handy o.Ä. nutzbar. Klanglich auf einer Höhe wie der Custom One, vielleicht hätten sie sich mit einer
besseren SoKa absetzen können, aber leider merkt man Ihnen ein bisschen ihr Alter an, wenn es um Design und Technik geht.


_Platz 2)
_

Beim Fidelio waren es am Ende die fehlenden Ersatzteile, die ihn auf gleiche Höhe wie den Custom One gebracht haben.
Er sieht edler aus als alle getesteten Beyer KH, aber ist auch größer. Bei Musik ganz vorne, ansonsten kaum besser als die anderen.


_Platz 1)
_

Der Custom One Pro, da er klanglich Platz 2 ist, modern aussieht, einen Bassregler hat,
abnehmbares Kabel und auch an mobilen Geräten nutzbar ist. Dazu die Beyer Garantie
bescheren ihm Platz 1. Klanglich wäre der Fidelio der Spitzenreiter, aber das beste
Gesamtpaket liefert der Custom One Pro. Uns hat geschlossen eher zugesagt als offen,
da wir beide eher die Menschen sind, die von der Umwelt abgeschottet sein möchten (beim Spielen).



Noch eine kleine Frage:

Ist die Asus Xonar DX so richtig für den KH eingestellt?

Audiokanal: 2 Channel
Samplingfrequenz: 192 KHz
7.1/Dolby Pro Logic IIx/Dolby Headphone AUS
DSP Mode AUS
Smart Volume AUS

Mixer: beide Treiber auf 76
Effect: Default
Umgebungsgröße: S
Flexbass AUS


----------



## Bodolive (16. April 2014)

Moin, hier noch eine kleine Frage, wenn ich mir das 990pro hole, wegen besserer soundquali, brauche ich dafür noch ein mikro (ansteck am besten), habt ihr da Empfehlungen, oder doch lieber das COP mit eigenem Mikro, und wie sieht das mit der soundkarte aus, ist die "notwendig" oder sind da nur marginale Unterschiede? (Asus xonar DGX wärs dann).                 MfG bodolive


----------



## -Xe0n- (16. April 2014)

Für den COP reicht auch eine Asus DGX. Für ein Gaming Headset 160€ latzen? Never.. aus Erfahrung weis man das sie ihr Geld nicht wert sind. Besonders 160€ für Roccat kram?
Hol dir lieber die COP damit wirst glücklicher sein. Ortung geht damit wunderbar !


----------



## Bodolive (16. April 2014)

Hab gerade nochmal meine Frage geändert, sry^^  hab gelesen, das das roccat mit seinem 5.1 Surround nicht wirklich gut ist, also verworfen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (16. April 2014)

Für den DT 990 PRO brauchst du eine ordentliche Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker (KHV) oder einen USB DAC alias Fiio e10 etc. Mit USB DAC hab ich mich noch nicht so beschäftigt allerdings wurde der Fiio E10 schon öfters empfohlen, ist aber mittlerweile schwer in deutschland zu bekommen.

Als Mic könnte man z.B. dieses Zalman nehmen und einfach ans Headsetkabel anbringen
http://www.amazon.de/Zalman-ZM-MIC1-Mikrofon-mit-Mikro-Clip/dp/B00029MTMQ

Ansonsten könntest du auch sowas hier machen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/321031-mein-headset-mod-dt770-pro-mic.html

Die Frage der Notwendigkeit bei Soundkarte. Kannst eig. so vergleichen was bringt dir ein Sportwagen, wenn du den mit Reifen fährst die bis 120km/h zugelassen sind? kannst halt das potential nicht ausschöpfen. Kannst natürlich den COP auch an deiner Onboard Soundkarte verwenden, das geht einwandfrei. Allerdings hört er sich doch schon viel besser mit einer Soundkarte an 

Und wenn du darauf keine Lust hast bzw. das Geld dafür ausgeben willst
beyerdynamic Custom Headset GEAR

Kannst auch mal im internet nach Kopfhörer Mic Mods googlen.


----------



## Blingjo (16. April 2014)

Zbs.

Atlion:
AntLion Audio — Welcome

Qpad:
http://www.qpad.com/shop/en/qh-90-svart-tillbehor/139-qh-90-black-detachable-michrophone.html

Hama:
Hama Notebook VoIP-Mikrofon: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente


----------



## Blingjo (16. April 2014)

lol hier stimmte gerade was nicht wegen Doppel Post!


----------



## Bodolive (17. April 2014)

Vielen Dank dafür Schon einmal, hab mir auch mal überlegt das qh 90 direkt  zu holen, ist das auch gut? Hammja auch mit beyerdynamic zsmgearbeitet. Und zu den mics, ist das zalman gut? Ist so "billig". Bei den anderen bin ich nicht sicher wie ich die benutzen soll, weil da ist ja nur ein klinkenslot an dem COP dran, oder?   Edit. Ich werde mir wirsch sowieso die DGX holen, hab nicht vor eine teurere zu kaufen, ist halt nur die Frage, weil ich wollte jetzt eig net 250€ für COP plus mic plus soundkarte ausgeben, 200€ ist eig so meine grenze. (Wenns net anders geht und ein bisschen teurer ist, ist's ok) vom Sound her ist der dt 990 dem COP "überlegen".  (770 oder990 besser?).  Mfg


----------



## Jeanboy (17. April 2014)

Bodolive schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dafür Schon einmal, hab mir auch mal überlegt das qh 90 direkt  zu holen, ist das auch gut? Hammja auch mit beyerdynamic zsmgearbeitet. Und zu den mics, ist das zalman gut? Ist so "billig". Bei den anderen bin ich nicht sicher wie ich die benutzen soll, weil da ist ja nur ein klinkenslot an dem COP dran, oder?    Mfg


 
Es ist schlechter als ein COP/DT990, aber seine 70-80 Euro wert  Sinnvoller wäre trotzdem 150 Euro auszugeben, um einen langlebigeren Hörer zu haben 

Das Hama Mic ist für Headset Mods (sieh Post #21)


----------



## Bodolive (17. April 2014)

Hab's schon wieder nach dir geedited, sry     Hab noch ein Verlängerungungskabel von meinem siberia V2, Muss ich noch zurückschicken, werd ich dann wohl "ausversehen" bei mir vergessen.    Was empfiehlste denn zum festmachen? Hält das wirklich mit Kabelbinder?  MfG


----------



## Jeanboy (17. April 2014)

Wenn du ausreichend Kabel nutzt, ja  

Ansonsten:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/34388-howto-wie-sleeve-ich-ein-kabel.html


----------



## Bodolive (17. April 2014)

Nene, da muss man ja selber arbeiten!   ich hab mich jetzt für das 990mit mic entschieden, vielen Dank für die Infos und frohe Ostern noch    Mfg


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (17. April 2014)

welches 990 mit Mic ?


----------

